
New York – Why it was time to say bye to San Francisco - stockkid
https://paulstamatiou.com/new-york/
======
giardini
He moved about a year before Covid-19 hit New York City!

NYC has outlived its usefulness as a place to live. It's a gleaming symbolic
target for terrorists and 3rd-rate nuclear powers so not only would I not live
there, I won't even visit.

